# Check my site out!!! And tell me what you think!!!



## piffington (Nov 17, 2011)

hey guys and girls. just launched my website recently in preparation to my new t-shirt line i will be launching sometime in march of 2012... I just started printing some of my shirts so the pics on the site are not exactly the finished product completely, just missing a woven tag on the bottom right corner. but i would love to get feedback on the site and just anything really. thanks!!!


www.piffingtonapparel.com


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

Not bad kinda of plain, looks a lot like some of the basic sites I've seen. Maybe ad a shirt designer.


----------



## piffington (Nov 17, 2011)

sup mark... yea i mean im using a host called madefreshly, they dont have too many themes right now. hopefully i can change that soon. you mentioned i should get a shirt designer... did you mean shirt designer or site designer because you spoke of the site and just left that last not sure if it was a typo or not... if not then im looking for one im not the best artist but i have some cool ideas that i cant get the results i want... thanks for the comment...


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

piffington said:


> sup mark... yea i mean im using a host called madefreshly, they dont have too many themes right now. hopefully i can change that soon. you mentioned i should get a shirt designer... did you mean shirt designer or site designer because you spoke of the site and just left that last not sure if it was a typo or not... if not then im looking for one im not the best artist but i have some cool ideas that i cant get the results i want... thanks for the comment...


A shirt designer for your site allows your customers to design there own shirts.


----------



## daddyoslogos (Aug 24, 2011)

Good Job
You got your site up and now just start improving on it.
The main thing is your doing it. Just improve on whats works for you and go from there.


----------



## dwntwn49 (Jan 27, 2010)

Some may say plain...I say it's to the point. Some of these sites get caught up in jazzing up the site so much, they tend to lose focus of the point...selling shirts. You may not have it perfected, but it's a damn good start! If you have faith in your product and a certain demographic your going after, they'll see those shirts right on your home page and click on shop. Once...and IF you create a following, you could spice it up and maybe create a blog or whatever you decide to do. But all in all...I like it! Keep up the good work and keep us informed on the success!


----------



## dwntwn49 (Jan 27, 2010)

Btw..incase I run for president some day : ) ...I do not support the message though. To each is their own...nice site otherwise


----------



## Daxtcy (Sep 5, 2009)

I like the simplicity of it. The product is the main focal point and not drowned out but site graphics.


----------



## jones01 (Dec 26, 2011)

Great site ! Very clean, simple... You could create a blog ?!


----------



## stevem98 (Mar 2, 2006)

nice site, I like the shirts too. Did you use wordpress to create the site?


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i like it. informative and to the point. what i don't like is all the "coming soon" stuff on it. my thought is that if you don't have it to sell then don't list it. once you have more stuff done them add the section. to me it looks like your trying to make yourself look bigger than you actually are by only really having 3-4 shirts but listing 15-20 things. i like the layout and that there is no real "fluff". is there a meaning behind your brand ?


----------



## andreeaa (Aug 20, 2011)

Great job! I really like it. The only thing I would suggest is to add an email signup box so you can capture people's email addresses since most people who come to your site the first time are not ready to order. But other than that, the site looks great!


----------



## 7thInningSports (Nov 15, 2010)

Looks a little plain, but thats not always a bad thing. I agree with the previous replies. Add a blog or slides of some sort to give a little more material. Good Luck!


----------

